# 510 Connectors Wanted



## stroes (27/12/17)

Ahooi Ladies! 

Anyone local has a couple of 510 connectors up for sale? Busy building an interesting device and need some connectors.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crafted Coils (27/12/17)

Hey buddy, what type of 510 connectors? Squonk?


----------



## stroes (27/12/17)

Nope just normal springloaded 510s building something way cooler than a squonker

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Spyro (27/12/17)

I'd also like to know if you find any


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/12/17)

Why don't you try www.fatdaddyvapes.com. They have absolutely everything you would need. It will take a while to arrive.


----------



## Crafted Coils (30/12/17)

Check http://www.modmaker.co.uk/Mod-Making-Supplies/510-Connectors

They have variety for days, you'll find the exact size and thickness you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

